# Using existing light switch for 2 new lights



## djbgreen (Jun 9, 2015)

I am having an issue with the new lights not switching off. I installed 2 new lights and wired them into an existing light switch that operates the ceiling light. When I wired the two new switches I connected 3 wires (white, black, ground) together, one leading to each of the 2 new lights and one that leads to the existing switch. When I tested the light switch the ceiling light will come on and go off, but the 2 new lights stay on no matter if the switch is on or off. Right now it seems like the live and the ground wires are working on the new lights, because the lights come on when the power is turned on, but they dont go off when the light switch is turned off leading me to believe that the neutral wire is not working. When I connected the wires for the 2 new lights I connected them the same way as the wires that are going to the ceiling light. How do I get the 2 new lights to come on and go off with just like the ceiling light?


----------



## nealtw (Jun 9, 2015)

How may sets of wires come into the switch box before you started?


----------



## djbgreen (Jun 9, 2015)

When I started there were 2 wires that came in one from the source, and the one that went to the light. I added 2 more wires one to power an outlet, and one that feeds the 2 new lights. The outlet work correctly, and the ceiling light works correctly, just not the 2 new lights.


----------



## bud16415 (Jun 9, 2015)

When you say two wires I assume you mean two cables with two wires in each and a bare ground wire. 

Sounds like you powered the new lights off the wrong side of the switch. The switch turns on and off the hot leg of the circuit so one side of the switch is always hot. You want the new lights connected to the other side of the switch.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 9, 2015)

The power coming in and the new outlet wires have blacks connected with three black pig tails, one going to each switch and all the whites connected together.


----------



## djbgreen (Jun 9, 2015)

Thank you. Does it matter that the original ceiling light still turns on and off? I wired the two new lights just like the ceiling light, and the ceiling light still turing on and off, but the two new lights just stay on.


----------



## djbgreen (Jun 9, 2015)

Yes, the black wire from the source comes in and I have the black outlet, black ceiling light, and black wire for the 2 new lights connected to a wire that goes to the switch. the white and groung are done the same way.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 9, 2015)

I think you are explaining right, check your work and make sure.


----------



## JoeD (Jun 9, 2015)

Not completely understanding your connections. This is how they should be.
All the whites connected together.
All the grounds connected together.
The black power, the black receptacle and two black pigtails connected together.
The black pigtails, one each connected to one screw of each switch.
The black from old light to second screw of one switch.
The black for new light to second screw of new switch.


----------



## djbgreen (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks I will check them


----------



## beachguy005 (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm thinking that the 2 conductors that were on the original switch, were black and a white with black.  You probably have power coming to the switch from the fixture.  If that's the case the white, which should have black color on its end, is going to be hot.
Because that white is a power supply, your new lights will always be on.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 10, 2015)

djbgreen said:


> Thanks I will check them



How did you do, is it working now


----------

